# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  High Resting Heart Rate on a mild test E cycle

## Afreak

does anybody have experience having high resting heart rate on a mild 250 mg /week test e cycle? i have my pulse that counts it around 90 BPM. Now i know it is within the range but before gear i didnt find my heart rate this pronounced and never had diastolic reaching to 90 in past. I just wanna be sure if there is a safe way to mitigate this or should i step out of the cycle which i dont want since i have started feeling better already 5 weeks into the cycle. My stats

BF 13%
Age 30
Weight 134 lbs (please dont judge about it; i know i should have been on higher weight before hopping)

i wanted to bump the dose to 300 or 400 mg/week but even this mild dose is causing me concerns. Please help!!!!

----------

